# Jig component supplier



## Darryl (7 Sep 2010)

Some of you may know this already. They can supply almost everything that is required for jig making.

http://www.wixroyd.com/


----------



## Sportique (7 Sep 2010)

Darryl

many thanks - very useful supplier

Dave


----------



## Deckbuilder (3 Oct 2010)

Cheers for that mate.


----------



## tisdai (10 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the link Darryl much appreciated  

Dave


----------



## squib (13 Oct 2010)

Slide track looks interesting, thanks.


----------



## chippy1970 (14 Oct 2010)

anyone else having trouble looking at that site i cant get it . it says problem loading page tried firefox and internet explorer.


----------



## tisdai (14 Oct 2010)

chippy1970":3mmfgm0r said:


> anyone else having trouble looking at that site i cant get it . it says problem loading page tried firefox and internet explorer.



Loading up ok for me, just checked it

Dave


----------



## chippy1970 (15 Oct 2010)

just tried it with chrome and still nothing wierd


----------



## BelgianPhil (6 Nov 2010)

chippy1970":1tgfl46s said:


> anyone else having trouble looking at that site i cant get it . it says problem loading page tried firefox and internet explorer.



As a computer programmer i get this question 2^8 times a day.
Here's a handy site: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com

And here it is applied to your question: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.wixroyd.com/

Hope it helps,
Phil

PS: It's usually just me
PPS: For you non IT types: 2^8 = 256


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Nov 2010)

BelgianPhil":1w1jda4j said:


> chippy1970":1w1jda4j said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else having trouble looking at that site i cant get it . it says problem loading page tried firefox and internet explorer.
> ...




Sorry Phil but no it doesnt really help it just says "yes its just you" but that doesnt tell me why I cannot view this site on any browser maybe its down to virgin media but then no one else on vmedia would see it either not just me. I never have any problems viewing any other sites so why this one ?


----------



## monkeybiter (7 Nov 2010)

I can view the site in Opera and IE8 on W7.


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Nov 2010)

so far ive tried 2 desktops, a netbook and my Nokia 5800 none of them work with that website, then I tried my Nokia but instead of conecting to my wireless router i used my 3G connection and it worked. So for some reason www.wixroyd.com either doesnt like my router or virgin media maybe someone here knows why ?.


----------



## tisdai (7 Nov 2010)

It's either the Router firwall or your PC antivirus and firewall blocking it as it is seeing it as a possible threat.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Nov 2010)

tisdai":235br1gb said:


> It's either the Router firwall or your PC antivirus and firewall blocking it as it is seeing it as a possible threat.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave



well the router doesnt have a firewall and my Nokia doesnt either so that kills that idea.


----------



## tisdai (8 Nov 2010)

If the router does not have a firewall how does it protect against incoming and outgoing threats / attacks, unless you use a modem and that connects to your router.


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Nov 2010)

tisdai":2qu8daal said:


> If the router does not have a firewall how does it protect against incoming and outgoing threats / attacks, unless you use a modem and that connects to your router.



Other way around the modem connects to virgin my wireless router then connects to the modem with an rj45 cable none of this needs a firewall as all the computers have firewalls.


----------



## Chems (16 Nov 2010)

The modem and or router will probably have a firewall as well. 


One sure fire way to get in if that is the prob:

http://proxy.org/

Then type that URL into the URL box on the right. Choose the top proxy provider in green not the random one its set on.

Will be a bit slow, and I wouldn't buy over that connection, but you can at least view the site.


----------



## tisdai (16 Nov 2010)

chippy1970":2aj3e3rm said:


> tisdai":2aj3e3rm said:
> 
> 
> > If the router does not have a firewall how does it protect against incoming and outgoing threats / attacks, unless you use a modem and that connects to your router.
> ...



Thats what i meant your modem connects to your router and the modem in return connects to virgin. I have not as of yet known a modem or router that does not have a firewall. You may have a firewall on your pc but that is no good if the attack is at your modem / router.

Dave


----------

